# Need Advice on SQL Server vs CCNA



## highoctanerock

I'm currently a student working on some IT certifications. Right now I have my A+ and Network+. My question to anyone that can shed some light for me is:

(1) Some people tell me having my CCNA (Cisco) is a good route to take. 
(2) Some say having knowledge in either SQL Server or Windows Server 2008 is good

I realize it all depends on what you want to do, but I guess I'm at the point where I'm trying to decide what path I want to take, seeing as I have very little IT BACKGROUND. I thought Cisco would be a good path because I thought I might like configuring routers but then someone told me that maintaining SQL Servers is in good demand where I'm at. I'm confused!

Can anyone PLEASE shed some light on these two paths for me!


----------



## tlarkin

They are two completely different things.  Do you want to be a network admin and build/maintain network infrastructure, or do you want to program databases and database driven applications?


----------



## highoctanerock

tlarkin said:


> They are two completely different things.  Do you want to be a network admin and build/maintain network infrastructure, or do you want to program databases and database driven applications?



Well, I know that I don't want to do Programming. Building and maintaining a network infrastructure does sound more appealing to me.


----------



## tlarkin

Database work is coding, with some server maintenance, you will mainly be a developer.  Cisco stuff is more about maintaining switches, routers, controllers, APs, Firewalls, Network services (DNS, DHCP) etc.

Though to be honest I think Cicso is sort of losing their market and there are other up and coming companies that are eating their way through Cisco's market share.  Companies like Aruba and Juniper, which also make a very solid product.

I still recommend going through all the Cisco training though.


----------



## highoctanerock

tlarkin said:


> Database work is coding, with some server maintenance, you will mainly be a developer.  Cisco stuff is more about maintaining switches, routers, controllers, APs, Firewalls, Network services (DNS, DHCP) etc.
> 
> Though to be honest I think Cicso is sort of losing their market and there are other up and coming companies that are eating their way through Cisco's market share.  Companies like Aruba and Juniper, which also make a very solid product.
> 
> I still recommend going through all the Cisco training though.



Well, I don't think I want to work with code and be a developer but I thought there were other aspects of SQL that I could work with (like server maintenance as you mentioned)? I mean SQL Server 2008 is about monitoring and maintaining rather than developing - isn't it?


----------



## tlarkin

Most server maintenance will be done by a Systems Administrator (Server admin maybe), but database work is generally only done in databases.  It is good to know the basics for sure because lots of products are database driven.


----------



## highoctanerock

tlarkin said:


> Most server maintenance will be done by a Systems Administrator (Server admin maybe), but database work is generally only done in databases.  It is good to know the basics for sure because lots of products are database driven.



A Systems Administrator would have knowledge of Windows Server 2008, SQL Server 2008 & possibly Exchange without diving too much into developing databases (am I right on this)?


----------



## tlarkin

highoctanerock said:


> A Systems Administrator would have knowledge of Windows Server 2008, SQL Server 2008 & possibly Exchange without diving too much into developing databases (am I right on this)?



Yes, and probably some background in Unix/Linux as well as some minor scripting languages.  Plus knowledge of networks, and client OSes.


----------



## highoctanerock

tlarkin said:


> Yes, and probably some background in Unix/Linux as well as some minor scripting languages.  Plus knowledge of networks, and client OSes.



OK, so a Systems Administrator position sounds interesting to me and might be something I'd like to look into. Seeing as I havent dabbled in neither maintaining switches or routers, or doing server maintenance.....

I guess you can probably see where I'm going with this. I'm trying to make some decisions on what IT path I might like to take. Should I ditch the CCNA and start working on my Windows, SQL, Exchange Server certifications then?


----------



## tlarkin

If you go for a degree in like CIS (computer information systems) it will touch on servers, networking, and client OSes.  Should give you a strong broad introduction, then in your last years of school you can specialize if you want.  I suggest just trying it out for a bit, see what you like best.  I also suggest you do learn some programming basics. It is so helpful to be able to write scripts as an sys/network admin.


----------



## highoctanerock

tlarkin said:


> If you go for a degree in like CIS (computer information systems) it will touch on servers, networking, and client OSes.  Should give you a strong broad introduction, then in your last years of school you can specialize if you want.  I suggest just trying it out for a bit, see what you like best.  I also suggest you do learn some programming basics. It is so helpful to be able to write scripts as an sys/network admin.



Well, I was actually trying to avoid the degree right now. I really just want to get my feet wet first before I decide to committ to a 4 year school. I think I could make a concsious decision on what path to take if I had a clearer understanding of what both roles involved (Systems Administrator - Cisco Certified Tech)......


----------



## tlarkin

Trust me, go to school, plus with the economy as it is, going to school right now would be advantageous.


----------



## highoctanerock

tlarkin said:


> Trust me, go to school, plus with the economy as it is, going to school right now would be advantageous.




I totally agree with you. School is ultimately the best choice for anyone, but the truth is - I can't live Free! I do need to support myself financially. 

At this point TLarkin I'm thinking that maybe I should just finish up my CCNA (since I've already started studying for it), and  try and get a job maybe as Desktop Support or something for experience. Then if I decide that I want to jump into a Systems Admin position I'll take the steps I need to do that (e.g. Windows Server 2008 - Exchange - SQL Server) etc....

Does any of this sound silly?


----------



## tlarkin

I went to art school and ended up in IT so I have no degree in what I do.  I have, however, had some major job interviews I got really far in with some major companies/universities (Google, Stanford, Berkley, Apple, IBM, etc) but did not get the job in the end.   Most people don't get past the first interview with those companies and I was getting to the third and fourth with them.

I feel my lack of having a piece of paper is hurting me.  I am going back to school to get it now.  In the end I probably really won't learn anything (since I have been in IT for almost 12 years now) and I will just gain 20k+ in debt.  However, that piece of paper will give me the edge, and if I am lucky I will be able to take some classes on things I don't have experience with.  Things like C+, advanced networking (I am a sys/server admin, don't mess with networking too much), maybe some minor web development and few other languages like Python, Ruby, Perl, PHP and so forth.   

So, really, there is no "perfect" way to go.  I make decent money now and I could keep making the same money and probably retire on it, if I had to.  However, for me it is more of the challenge to the job rather than the job or the pay scale.  I like money, but I prefer to be challenged at work and constantly learning.   My current job I have automated so much of it that it isn't really a challenge anymore.


----------



## highoctanerock

tlarkin said:


> I went to art school and ended up in IT so I have no degree in what I do.  I have, however, had some major job interviews I got really far in with some major companies/universities (Google, Stanford, Berkley, Apple, IBM, etc) but did not get the job in the end.   Most people don't get past the first interview with those companies and I was getting to the third and fourth with them.
> 
> I feel my lack of having a piece of paper is hurting me.  I am going back to school to get it now.  In the end I probably really won't learn anything (since I have been in IT for almost 12 years now) and I will just gain 20k+ in debt.  However, that piece of paper will give me the edge, and if I am lucky I will be able to take some classes on things I don't have experience with.  Things like C+, advanced networking (I am a sys/server admin, don't mess with networking too much), maybe some minor web development and few other languages like Python, Ruby, Perl, PHP and so forth.
> 
> So, really, there is no "perfect" way to go.  I make decent money now and I could keep making the same money and probably retire on it, if I had to.  However, for me it is more of the challenge to the job rather than the job or the pay scale.  I like money, but I prefer to be challenged at work and constantly learning.   My current job I have automated so much of it that it isn't really a challenge anymore.




I completely know where you're coming from. Myself & some friends at the school where I get my certifications from are in the same position. We all have IT certifications minus the degree. 

I spent a lot of time playing music when I was younger and didn't do anything with it. I've been working Admin positions for the majority of my career and finally told myself - ENOUGH! Made a change to IT, never realizing how difficult it would be to get one's foot in the door. 

Indeed challenges in life are important. Without them life would probably be rather mundane and boring. However, coming from someone who is just starting with IT I have to say finding direction and a company to give me a shot is probably most important to me right now. I can worry about challenges later.


----------



## tlarkin

A lot of companies offer in house training and tuition reimbursement.  The best advice I can give you if you go the job route is take advantage of these programs 100%.   Before our training budget freeze I was going to a few "boot camp type," tech trainings every summer and I wasn't paying for it.


----------



## highoctanerock

tlarkin said:


> A lot of companies offer in house training and tuition reimbursement.  The best advice I can give you if you go the job route is take advantage of these programs 100%.   Before our training budget freeze I was going to a few "boot camp type," tech trainings every summer and I wasn't paying for it.



Yeah, I know. In a perfect world I'd land a job with a company that pays for IT training.  I guess I just have to keep my fingers crossed for that. In a previous job I was in a co-worker of mine worked with maintaining the servers amongst other responsibilities, and he never had any certifications in IT or degree in anything. He just happened to walk into the position and offered to train him on everything!


----------



## tlarkin

highoctanerock said:


> Yeah, I know. In a perfect world I'd land a job with a company that pays for IT training.  I guess I just have to keep my fingers crossed for that. In a previous job I was in a co-worker of mine worked with maintaining the servers amongst other responsibilities, and he never had any certifications in IT or degree in anything. He just happened to walk into the position and offered to train him on everything!



Every job I interview for, ever, I always ask about training programs/budgets in the interview process.   All of the jobs I have ever worked for and interviewed for offer some sort of program, and they all vary and some may even include employment contracts.

Just don't ever get too comfortable, you gotta always keep stepping up.


----------



## highoctanerock

tlarkin said:


> Every job I interview for, ever, I always ask about training programs/budgets in the interview process.   All of the jobs I have ever worked for and interviewed for offer some sort of program, and they all vary and some may even include employment contracts.
> 
> Just don't ever get too comfortable, you gotta always keep stepping up.



I'll definitly keep that in mind. I know technology is always being updated. I hope to eventually be able to play various roles in IT. I'm going to one day (soon I hope) move to Los Angeles. Let's hope I'll have more opportunity out there!


----------

